# LXC on Laptop: "Host configuration for VLANs inside the brid

## slim2k

How can I modify this section for a laptop where I don't have a fixed adapter name?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXC

"Host configuration for VLANs inside the bridge which are connected to container's virtual Ethernet pair device"

The host OS's (laptop) network is working even though I do not have a symbolic link to a specific network device (net.enp3s6 in the link above).

This is the only network related symbolic link I have: net.br0.1 -> net.lo

If I try to hard-code the adapter name, I get stuck on `rc-service net.enp3s6 restart` because I have no adapter link like it.  Ideally it should probably use any available adapter because I expect to change from a USB Ethernet adapter to on-board wireless.

----------

## slim2k

Never-mind .. I found another way to fix networking..  Apparently I had an issue because I installed 'dhcpcd' in the container.  I needed to remove it and go with a simple dhcp setup in /etc/conf.d/net and symlinking /etc/init.d/net.eth0.

----------

